# Looking for online CCNA study buddy/s LOLz



## gdeal (Mar 22, 2012)

I've got my A+ and N+

Going down the network side of things. Will plan to sit CCNA in Sep/Oct 2012.

Am looking to start getting my reading and video watching on soon.

Anyone down?


----------



## gdeal (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok, let us take an introduction by reading this: 
The Road To CCNA | | Tech Support Forum

If anyone can help me source those books, 2nd hand or download then please PM me.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

gdeal said:


> Ok, let us take an introduction by reading this:
> The Road To CCNA | | Tech Support Forum
> 
> If anyone can help me source those books, 2nd hand or download then please PM me.


I'm quite sure that by "download", you don't mean illegally pirating training materials that authors work hard to create, do you? Because that would be squarely against the forum rules. And then there's that whole aspect where it's... um... illegal.

Want me to help you "source them", new or second hand? Here: link


----------



## gdeal (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello BosonMichael

Could you please recommend self-study books from here: Amazon.com: ccna

There are so many to choose from and the Cisco Press CCNA package by Stephen McQuerry I can't seem to find.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

I would recommend picking up the Cisco Press book by Odom and/or the Sybex book by Lammle. Those are the first two items in your link.


----------



## TECHLED (Apr 22, 2012)

try this website

Professor Messer, CompTIA A+, Network+, Security+, Microsoft Certification Training


----------



## amartin (Mar 19, 2011)

I am looking for an online study buddy as well. Anyone interested?


----------



## mmetaphor (Aug 22, 2012)

gdeal said:


> I've got my A+ and N+
> 
> Going down the network side of things. Will plan to sit CCNA in Sep/Oct 2012.
> 
> ...



I am down please email me @[email protected] looking for a study buddy for ccna asap looking to sit in sept as well or text me 646543xxxx


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

A word of warning, MMetaphor: it is unwise to post your e-mail address and phone number online because the information can be harvested by spammers. Unless you enjoy junk mail and telemarketing calls, I would recommend that you remove the information and simply ask that people send you a private message using the forum messaging feature.


----------



## mmetaphor (Aug 22, 2012)

please send me a private message.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

E mail and phone number muffed.

BG


----------

